# Sunflowers losing petals



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I have a slope where I have planted seed for sun flowers. The soil is poor and it is right next to where we park two of our vehicles. A week back I noticed the largest yellow sun flower was losing its yellow petals. The seed pod remains. Now I see where there are more flowers losing there petals. No worms, no crawley's, a few leaves turning brown or black. Some of the leaves have been chewed up by something but not all the plants. It has now gone to flowers of other color. ANY IDEAS???


----------



## junie (Jun 25, 2007)

Sounds like it has gone to seed. Time to gather those seedheads and let them dry. Then you can either roast and eat them, use them for feed, or store them for later eating or to plant next year.


----------



## Lynne (May 10, 2002)

Junie's right
I cut one yesterday that was ready


----------



## VALENT (Dec 6, 2004)

this is my first year to raise the sunflowers to a large head(well at least in a good while.) Is it common for many of the seeds to lack a kernel? I have only pulled out a few of the seeds but have noticed that some of them have no kernel. What do you'll think?


----------



## Triffin (Apr 20, 2005)

Could be squirrels ..
I've caught them climbing the stalks ..
They want the seed heads, but they'll remove
the flower petals first .. little buggers !!

Triff ..


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

I have ONE more seed head to clip and husk out for seed. I had 7 plants come up the Yard birds left me 5.


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

the seeds fatten up more after the petals have dropped.

Have patience.


----------

